# Legal



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

Two things have cropped up recently which somebody may know the answer to.
1. Is it legal in Portugal to advertise a job specifically for a man or a woman.
2. Is it legal in Portugal to cut down somebody else's plants/bushes if they stray slightly onto the sidewalk.
Any info. would be appreciated


----------

